# LAN-Kabel wird am neuen Mainboard nicht erkannt!



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Habe seit ca. 2 Wochen einen neuen PC und musste leider feststellen, dass mein LAN-Kabel dort nicht erkannt wird...
Wenn ich das Kabel einstecke reagiert der PC keinerlei. Kein blinken hinten beim Stecker, kein aufleuchten in der Startleiste (Win7 Professional 64bit).Lediglich beim Modem blinkt ein Lämpchen ab und zu, welches aber dauerhaft leuchten sollte. Bei meinem alten PC funktioniert das Kabel nach wie vor... Der LAN-Port ist aber nicht defekt. Wenn ich das Kabel meines Vaters anstecke habe ich sofort eine Verbindung zum Internet.

Das alte Mainboard war ein MSI-MS7094, das neue ist ein Asus P8P67.
Das Kabel meines Vaters ist 10m, meines 30m (sollte keine größeren Auswirkungen haben, oder?)
Weiters sind bei meinem Kabel aber 2 Adern leicht beschädigt, weiß aber nicht ob das auf das neue MB große Auswirkungen hat, wenn das alte sogar noch Internet empfängt. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass das Asus MB auf andere Adernpaare als das MSI zugreift? Ich weiß nicht, ob die beschädigten Aderkontakte wirklich defekt sind, sie sehen hald nur nicht so gut aus (Bild). Bis jetzt habe ich am Modem nichts verändert (PRG-AV4202N), weil es ja am anderen Kabel (meines Vaters) auch ohne zusätzliche Änderungen funktioniert. Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr, was ich sonst noch tun soll...

Hier das Bild des RJ-45 Steckers (die linken 2-3 Adern scheinen beschädigt): LanKabel.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Bitte um eure Hilfe!
lg, Christian


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

hast du mal den port am router auf nen wackelkontakt gecheckt?

bzw. nen anderen port versucht?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

wie meinst du das? Also ich habe den Port, wo das kabel angeschlossen ist mehrere male gewechselt, aber beim alten PC funktioniert trotzdem alles, beim Neuen nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

ok, also ein anderer pc am gleichen router-port mit dem gleichen kabel  funktioniert ?   oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

das ist richtig, mein alter PC funktioniert nach wie vor mit dem gleichen Kabel und dem gleichen Port.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

dann liegts definitiv am neuen pc ...   

hast du den treiber für den lan-controller installiert?


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2012)

Hast du den Ethernet Treiber installiert?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

jap, is alles installiert


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

hmmm... Hatte den PC eingeschickt, die haben die Treiber neu installiert und bei deinen gings (haben sie gesagt) und daheim funktionierts ja auch am Kabel meines Vaters...


----------



## Anpollo (12. Juni 2012)

hast du den treiber mal neu installiert? wird denk ich mal nichts bringen, probieren kann man es ja trotzdem mal..


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

dann würde ich mal auf einen wackelkontakt im stecker tippen ...   

bei meinem alten pc hatte der lan-stecker auch nicht immer kontakt, obwohl der klipser eingerastet war. probier doch mal, die kontakte sozusagen aufeinander zu drücken


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

hab ich oft genug^^


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

Wie meinst du das aufeinander drücken?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

wie wärs mit nem neuen kabel?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@ *Stryke7*: Naja, ich kann mal testweise ein neues versuchen, muss dazu aber erstmal eines auftreiben... das Kabel geht nämlich durch ein paar Wände und das wär schon ein bisschen Aufwand, dass alles rauszureisen...


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

also ich kann d-lan empfehlen  

testweise kann mans sonst doch auch eifnach quer durchs haus legen 


aber wegen den 30m länge:  das ist ohne signalverstärker schon echt lang ... eventuell ist es grenzwertig, was da noch ankommt, und manche controller könnens halt noch lesen und manche nicht?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

*@ **Stryke7*: hmmm. welche erfahrungen hast du denn mit d-lan und wie genau funktioniert das?
durchs Haus könnte ich das Kabel schon legen, aber hald nur zum Testen...
das kabel is ohne Signalverstärker... aber das MSI MB ist im Vergleich zum Asus MB ziemlich alt, kann es da wirklich vorkommen, dass das asus mb zu wenig signale bekommt?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

letzteres kann ich nicht sagen, 

dlan funktioniert so:  das signal wird eifnach übers stromnetz verschickt   völlig problemlos, du kriegst 2 adapter, die jeweils an die ports von router und pc kommen und am anderen ende in ne normale steckdose.  

empfehlenswert ist hierbei die marke devolo. die laufen problemlos und ohne weitere einrichtung.  meine devolos senden auch über ne distanz, die ich selbst mit halbmeter-antennen nicht über wlan hinbekommen habe, und sind jetzt seit 5 oder 6 jahren 24/7 in betrieb. (waren damals die ersten modelle dieser art).


----------



## robbe (12. Juni 2012)

D-lan wäre mir persönlich eine zu große Investition und nur das letzte Mittel, auch weil hier nicht immer alles Reibungslos funktioniert.
30m Kabel sind kein Problem, im Nomalfall sind bis 100m ohne Verstärkung drin. Ich Tippe einfach mal drauf, dass das Kabel nen Knacks hat und aus irgendeinem wunderlichen Grund zwar mit dem alten, aber nicht mehr mit dem neuen Board funktioniert.
Bei Computern ergibt eben nicht immer alles einen Sinn.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach ein neues 30m Kabel holen, das erstmal testweiße anschließen und wenns funktioniert, ordentlich verlegen.

Alternativ, könntest du dir an dein altes Kabel auch nen neuen Stecker dran crimpen. (falls nur an der Stelle eine Beschädigung vorliegt.)


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

und das kann man dann über jede Steckdose wieder rausgenommen werden? Das hört sich für mich eig. ganz gut an


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2012)

Is aber meistens langsamer als LAN und auch net immer ganz zuverlässig. Probier erstma wie robbe schon sagte en neuen Stecker aufs Kabel zu crimpen.


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@ *robbe*: Stimmt, hab grad gesehn, dass die d-lan stecker ziemlich teuer sind... ich werds mal mit einem anderen kabel versuchen, falls ich eins auftreiben kann...


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@ *NCphalon*: Hmmm, wär auch eine Möglichkeit.... mal sehn, ob ich mir gemerkt hab, wie das geht xD


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

ja, dlan ist leider recht teuer

ja, es kann dann in jeder steckdose im haus rausgenommen werden.  auch mehrere abnehmer sind kein problem

nein, es ist nicht langsam!  mittlerweile sind 200mbit/s normal ...   wenn das inet mit 16mbit/s kommt sollte das wohl ausreichen  
selbst meien alte version mit 85mbit/s reicht für alles erdenkliche aus.  dat einzige was lahm ist, ist wlan


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@*Stryke7*: Also ich würds gern für den Video upload bei Youtube (720p) verwenden. Hab 1 Mbit/s Up- und 16 Mbit/s Download.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

kein thema,  die aktuellen d-lans bringen wie gesagt viel mehr speed als selbst der anschluss deines mainboards mitmacht   und bei internet fühlen die sich komplett unterfordert ...   

die wären vermutlich auch geeignet, hd-streams durchs netzwerk zu ziehen  

was für videos machst du denn?


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@*Stryke7*: Ich würd Lets Plays anfangen ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

hmm ...  

ok, da ich mich da auch halbwegs auskenne: bitte nicht noch ein minecraft-lets-player mit nervtötender vorstimmbruch-stimme  

ansonsten viel glück


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

also minecraft fang ich zumindest nicht sofort an^^ danke


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

... aber mal zurück zu meinem Problem, gäbe es sonst keine andere Lösung?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

also ich würde mal ein anderes kabel testen.   ansonsten wäre ich ratlos ... 

poste doch mal den link zu deinem kanal sobald du was zum gucken hast


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

@ *Stryke7*: Ok, danke vielmals für die vielen Ratschläge 
Ich hab derzeit nen Kanal, aber der LP-Kanal wird weniger Minecraft spezifisch^^
MineFandiCraft - YouTube


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

hmm, die videos sind garnicht mal so schlecht.

noch ein minecraft-spieler seit der "alten zeit"  

dein pc laggt da aber ganz schön, was?   naja, ich hab bei nem chunk-load von 384 blöcken (optifine lässt grüßen) auch nur noch 15-18fps    lustigerweise sieht bei MC alles ab 15fps  flüssig aus  außer sehr schnelle bewegungen ...

hachja, wenn man deine videos guckt fällt einem wieder eines auf: 
ich vermisse die ursprünglichen minecraft-phasen.  
die alpha-phase ...  es ging nur ums bauen. es war simpel gehalten, der hauptsinn der blöcke war eher ihre farbe als ihre funktion.  
die beta-phase: minecraft entwickelte sich weiter,  der survival-mode war gut, langsam kamen einige neue elemente dazu ...  das war meine hauptzeit in minecraft. (obwohl die indie-zeit die legendärste war).  
aber jetzt ...  enchantement und so finde ich ehrlich gesagt völlig deplatziert.  der hauptsinn ist weg: es geht nicht mehr ums bauen!  und als  ernsthaftes survival ohne bauen-just-for-fun  ist minecraft irgendwie quatsch, da kann man direkt eines der "großen" games zocken ... 
ich finde auch, dass gerade die abwesenheit der ganzen mods  einen gewissen charme hatte. obwohl etwas hochauflösendere texturen sowie shader und sonstige mods auch echt nett aussehen.  

ein gutes video dazu war übrigens das, welches bei der minecraft final erscheinung in vegas gespielt wurde. da hatten auch garantiert viele minecraft suchtis pipi inne augen


----------



## Fandi (12. Juni 2012)

Ja das kenn ich^^


----------



## Fandi (14. Juni 2012)

Also ich werd am Montag meinen Netzwerktechniklehrer fragen, ob der noch was weiß und sonst crimpe ich einen neuch Stecker drauf!


----------



## Fandi (23. Juni 2012)

So ich schreib mal wieder den neusten Stand:
Also mein Netzwerktechniklehrer meinte, dass das neue Mainboard wahrscheinlich alle 8 Adern überprüft und falls eine nicht funktioniert, dass dann das ganze Kabel nicht verwendet werden kann. Das würde auch erklären, warum das Modem ab und zu blinkte... Mein Vater versuchte noch die "grünen" Stellen am RJ45 Stecker mit ner Drahtbürste weg zu bringen. Das funktionierte eig. ganz gut und die Kontakte waren wieder frei. Doch dies zeigte keine Wirkung. Also gut, hab mir von meiner Schule ne Crimpzange ausgeborgt und auf dem Kabel einen neuen Stecker raufgecrimpt (klappte erst beim 2. Versuch). Doch wenn ich jetzt das Kabel wieder am alten MB anschließe, blinkt das Lämpchen nur mehr. Die Adern waren auch (soweit ich das erkennen konnte) nach der richtigen Norm eingesetzt... Ich glaube, dass irgendwo im Kabel eine Ader gebrochen ist und deshalb, das Kabel nicht funktioniert... Es wird nur mehr eine Neuverlegung was nützen


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei Computern ergibt eben nicht immer alles einen Sinn.
> 
> Ich  würde an deiner Stelle einfach ein neues 30m Kabel holen, das erstmal  testweiße anschließen und wenns funktioniert, ordentlich verlegen.
> 
> Alternativ,  könntest du dir an dein altes Kabel auch nen neuen Stecker dran  crimpen. (falls nur an der Stelle eine Beschädigung vorliegt.)


 
Das halte ich auch am Sinnvollsten! Vor allem das erste^^.

Wenn das alte Kabel unter Putz verlegt ist und du es eh rausreißen musst könntest ja auchüberlegen einen Kabelschlauch gleich mit einzubauen. Verputzen müsstest dann ja sowieso und könntest später das Kabel entweder erneut tauschen oder auch ein zusätzliches verlegen (je nach dem was gebraucht wird).

W-Lan könnte auch eine Alternative sein dafür müsstest allerdings auch ne W-Lankarte für den Rechner besorgen und den dazugehörigen Router. Falls nicht gerade im Stahl-Betonbunker auf der anderen Seite des Modems deinen rechner stehen hasst würde es funktionieren. Das wäre allerdings auch ne deutlich teurere Investition als ein neues Kabel zu kaufen und zu verlegen.

Den Stecker hasst richtig angecrimpt wenn die andere Seite des Kabels die gleiche Reinfolge aufweist also kannst es kontrollieren. Bei dem Bild im ersten Post dachte ich erst ich brauche ne Brille^^ die linken beiden Kontakte sehen zumindest oxidiert aus. Vermute das wenn irgendwo ein Kabelbruch ist es an einer beweglichen und zugänglichen Stelle sein müsste. Hasst mal die andere Seite des Kabels überprüft?

Vielleicht hat dein Technik-Freund ja ein Netzwerk Messgerät so das du genau wüsstest ob da was durch die Leitung geht oder nicht.

Ich habe auch ein ASUS Board. Manchmal wenn ich mich auf nen anderen Port im Router umstecke muss ich das Heimnetzwerk wieder einstellen. (Unten rechts auf Netzwerksymbol / Netzwerk und Freigabecenter öffnen und unter Aktive Netzwerke das Heimnetz auswählen) Erst danach komme ich online über den Router. 

Zumindest hasst das Problem schon so weit eingegrenzt das du weißt das es am Kabel liegt das schonmal viel wert


----------



## Fandi (23. Juni 2012)

also das kabel ist in einem Schlauch verputzt also müsste ich sowieso nur das kabel rausziehen und ein neues einlagen...

Derzeit nutze ich Internet über WLAN, was aber nicht die beste Methode ist, da der Stick ziemlich schlacht ist.


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn nur das eine Kabel im Schacht liegt einfach rasureißen und das neue hinten angeklebt haben.

das durfte ich auch die Tage machen und es war einfacher als ich dachte. Auf welche Entfernung müsstest ca. rechnen? 
[bei mir waren es unterm strich 50 meter CAT 7 verlegekabel mit 2 CAT 6 Dosen und nem LSA Wekzeug zu auflegen ca 33€ fürs Kabel 7€ pro Dose und 3€ fürs LSA + Lieferung. Lieber einmal richtig gemacht als das du irgendwann wieder dran musst. MAchst dann mit 2 Mann einer schiebt und der andere zieht leicht an dem was noch im Leerrohr ist. Der Zieher ist nur dafür da um das Kabel um etwaiige 90° Ecken zu bekommen und dafür zu sorgen das kein Stau entsteht.
Schau einfach das du an den Enden keine Knicke hasst und bring die Dosen an. Kannst ja überlegen ob du dann noch 2 der benötigten Lämge entsprechenden Neetzwerkkabel RJ 45 in CAT 5 bis X bestellst.
Bei einem Desktop finde ich das sinnvoller als W-Lan / D-Lan und die "günstigen Lösungen hasst ja nun eh schon durch. Sonst bleibt dir nur ein neuer Stick oder ein Repeater fürs W-Lan Signal über. Ich bin lieber per Kabel angeshlossen.

Du könntest sicherlich auch ein günstigeres Kabel nehmen nur ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das unter CAT 7 es sehr sehr viele unterschiede gibt. Glaube allein beim CAT 5 waren es mindestens 5 Varianten^^.

PS: Meine Leitung läuft nun wieder und die 2 Dosen haben den Werten nicht geschadet und sich die verlegeaktion für mich definitiv gelohnt. Ich muss nur für die UnterPutzDosen die Löcher in der Wand vergrößern und bin dann quasi fertig.

Edit sagt: brauchst keine zusätzlichen Kabel zum Verlegekabel kaufen da du ja an eine Crimpzange rankommst und mit dem dort übrig gebliebenem Kabel dir neue bauen kannst. Falls mal wieder einKabelbruch etc. Problem vorliegt müsstest so nur die Kabel ab den Dosen tauschen und hättest eher für länger Ruhe. (Nur Stromkabel sollten nicht parallel näher als 10cm am Netzwerkkabel laufen, Kreuzungen sind da egal die stören das Signal nicht.)


----------

